# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Wilding With Marijuana Research

## The Wig

I started this thread over in the Attaining Lucidity forum, but this might be a better place for it. 

DISCLAIMER: This thread is for the discussion of using marijuana to attain lucidity via WILD. Please, do not derail the thread by posting your idea of the pros and cons of marijuana usage (unless related to lucid dreaming). I certainly don&#39;t want to hear your ideas on why marijuana is bad (or good even) and I doubt others do too. I will ask any mod I can find to delete your post (if they will) if you decide to do this so as to keep the thread clean for research purposes. Now without further ado...


Basically, WILD is the crowning jewel of lucid dreaming. It requires a state of relaxation that is difficult for most people to attain (I know it is for me). Knowing that, it is also known that marijuana can relax you a great deal. Now, I think it is 100% possible to achieve a lucid dream through a WILD with the aid of marijuana. It is accepted that marijuana affects dream recall to the point of not being able to remember them. I think this is more that being high makes you forget short term, rather than the drug actually suppressing REM sleep. 

However, what if we were able to go straight from awake to dreaming via WILD while high? I think there would be no worries we would forget since we are consciousness. I have no idea whether or not you would be high in the dream, but it&#39;s worth finding out I think.


So, for anyone who likes to smoke every now and then, I&#39;d like you to give this a try. I think the easiest way is to smoke sometime in the afternoon and take a nap so you might reach REM easier. I suggest a format of the following:

How many hours since last slept: 
How high were you (subjective&#33 :wink2: :
Were you able to attain sleep paralysis:
Were you able to attain lucid dreaming through a WILD:

So you might fill it in so: 

How many hours since last slept: 6
How high were you (subjective&#33 :wink2: : 5  (being a middle high, 10 being the highest I&#39;ve ever been, and 1 being practically basline)
Were you able to attain sleep paralysis: No
Were you able to attain lucid dreaming through a WILD: No


I suggest just trying it out every now and then if you plan on taking a nap after smoking. The only thing I see being a problem is a heightened sense of awareness while high, so SP might be very scary indeed. 

Post your ideas on how to better the research and whether you tried it&#33;

----------


## MSG

I don&#39;t necessarily think this would help, since LDs work better under a "physically tired, but mentally alert" state. Then again, I&#39;m not an expert on the effects of Marijuana so blah

----------


## Phydeaux_3

This thread was MADE for me. I&#39;m in. All in. After being chronic for so many years (20-ish) I&#39;ll never go back to daily use, however, I was just saying to the Mrs. this afternoon that I&#39;d be totally open-minded to ocasionally partaking of the odd doob here&#39;n there. I&#39;ve been totally straight since the 8th of March, no mean feat for me cuz I LOVES my weed y&#39;see? So, that being said it&#39;s Saturday night, midnight to be almost exact, I got some sweet Buckethead playing & I&#39;m reading this thread for the first time almost exactly the way thealchemist did & I&#39;m almost literally drooling, a-la Pavlov&#39;s dogs, thinking about twisting up a nice skinny one of the "fancy" (Aurora) and re-visiting my first love (you&#39;ve all seen the tattoo, right?) and then giving the WILD a go. I&#39;ll put on the hemi-sync too for good measure. I&#39;ve tried this a few times with zero success, but then I wasn&#39;t nearly so keen as I am now. I&#39;ll for sure keep you guys up to speed, gotta go now, sweet Mary calls....

(SKA, you lucky bastard, you lucky lucky bastard.. White Widow?&#33; I am drooling now&#33; One of my favorites, hand down, my wife&#39;s #1 favorite of all time, she&#39;ll kill me when I tell her.. LOL&#33;&#33 :wink2:

----------


## Phydeaux_3

"I am the &#39;ow&#39; in &#39;now&#39;... and if you tell anyone...."
-Homer stoned

OK, to say that I got high last night would be a gross understatement. I turned into a genius. 



I remember George Carlin saying one time when he was asked if he wrote his material high something to the effect that no, he didn&#39;t write it high but he wrote it all straight and then later he would smoke one and it was "punch up" time. That makes perfect sense to me now. I had such a profound clarity, ideas were flooding in. I came to some very important decisions for myself. As it pertains to this thread: no, I did not WILD.

As for my life-altering conclusions I will post them in another thread that I will start, doesn&#39;t have much to do with this thread inasmuch as I won&#39;t be doing it high all the time, probably only on weekends.. and only on days that end in &#39;y&#39; (jk). Sure felt good, but what also feels good is that today I know I&#39;m going to be staying straight. I like not being a chronic toker anymore. This probably only makes sense to you if you&#39;ve experienced it too.

Dream on&#33;

----------


## The Wig

How many hours since last slept: Eight hours.
How high were you (subjective&#33 :wink2: : About a five on the scale
Were you able to attain sleep paralysis: Yes.
Were you able to attain lucid dreaming through a WILD: No

I was able to get into SP, but was able to continue foward due to fear. It seemed to grip me remarkable well (should I congratulate it? lol) and I was forever stuck at one step to SP because I couldn&#39;t calm my breathing down and relax. I will try again today in about five hours. I believe a five on the "level of high" is good because I was quickly (matter of twenty minutes) able to get on the brink of SP using first of reverse blinking and then relaxing all the way. Will keep everyone updated.

----------


## kenietz

Hm, I have read this thread. Looks interesting. For me is still a bit unclear what exactly you mean by Lucid Dream and Sleep paralysis but i had some experience with dreaming and smoking  :smiley:  I found out i can not sleep when i am high. That it is so i wait a bit. Then i close my eyes and relax as much as i can i start with my feet and continue to my head. During this process my neck is getting stiffed like suffocating but not exactly. Then i feel that my body does not allow me to get out of it. But when i continue relaxing i start to see through my eyelids. I see allaround but with no colors. Strange i thought but ok. It was nice. But usualy i start imagining a simple shape like triangle and concentrate on it so to be stable for some time. This is the moment i stop my thinking. Nothing else exist except this triangle. And this process is leading me to some places. Towns of different epochs. Sometimes other planets and once i was in space and was only a spot of energy speeding through the stars. Several times i woke up and could not move and i got scared. So watched a bit around and really woke up i was able to move. I suppose this is the SP. Anyway the grass is just shifting us and that is why we do not remember when normal but when we are high again we remember the stuff we were doing last time we were high. One thing which i still somehow do not believe is that i dont dream all night. When i go to bed i fall asleep with pictures in my head and i know i am in my bed sleeping/tripping already. I dont know. I have sometimes up to 4 dreams per night which i can recall very well in the morning with details. Whole stories.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

Ya'll should talk to Ska about drugs/ LDing . hes like. masta!  ::D:

----------


## The Wig

> Ya'll should talk to Ska about drugs/ LDing . hes like. masta!



I've seen his posts, he's really not.

----------


## blahaha

I would participate but I quit smoking. I'm interested in the results though.

----------


## awakened_mind

In my own experience, its nearly impossible to go into any LD on MJ. Doesn't marijuanna make it easyer to focus on one single thing rather than many (I could be wrong)? You need two be focusing on alot of things when going into any LD.

----------

